# Installazione rete

## LucaG

ciao a tutti, sn nuovo del forum e spero che mi possiate dare una mano che è da 5 giorni che sto dietro all'installazione della gentoo 2004.3 ....  :Wink: 

Seguendo l'handbook risulta tutto semplice, e fin'ora ho sistemato partizioni filesystem e kernel, i problemi sn sorti cercando d configurare la rete.

Utilizzo il modem adsl Siemens Gigaset, sempre andato bene sia cn win che cn la slack 10.0 (usabdo PPPoE). Nn ho ancora configurato GRUB, quindi cn il LiveCD monto la partizione ed eseguo un chroot. Durante il boot la rete nn viene configurata. Cn il comando adsl-setup configuro tutto e adsl-start sembra andare, visto che mi dà un bel "Connected", solo che tentando di pingare un qlke host ricevo l'errore "Destination Net Unreachable". ifconfig mi dà x attive lo eth0 e ppp0 e mostra l'IP assegnato a ppp0 in seguito ad adsl-start. Sembra tutto apposto ma nn riesco a comunicare cn l'esterno!

La scheda d rete in utilizzo è integrata nella scheda madre asus A7N8X-X e cn la slack nn ho mai avuto problemi. Ho provato anche cn una PCI Realtek caricando il modulo 8139too ma i risultati sn gli stessi.

+ d tanto nn sn riuscito a provare visto che nn sn presenti molte delle utility che d solito utilizzo (manca addirittura netconfig), anche se probabilmente basta un emerge.

Qlke idea?????

Grazie a tutti e scusate x la lunghezza

Ciao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *LucaG wrote:*   

> visto che mi dà un bel "Connected", solo che tentando di pingare un qlke host ricevo l'errore "Destination Net Unreachable"

 

Quali IP provi a pingare? La cosa migliore sarebbero i DNS del tuo provider...

----------

## comio

posti il risultato di "ifconfig" e "route"?

----------

## maninthebox1

Siccome ci sono stati un po di problemini per quanto riguarda la rete con il livecd 2004.3 e questo mi sembra che riguardi il tuo caso ti rimando a questo topic!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260445

vedi se risolvi e facci sapere!

se fai l'emerge di qualcosa ti funge la rete?

quasi dimenticavo...il modem è ethernet o usb?

hai provato con il dhcp?

----------

## LucaG

ciao e grazie a tutti dell'aiuto.

Ho appena dato un'occhiata all'altro topic, vi saprò dire.

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LucaG

ho emerso dhcpcd ma nn ho risolto nulla, posto qlke dato sperando possa sevire

ifconfig appena caricato il LiveCD:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:74:01:47  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:764 (764.0 b)  TX bytes:1872 (1.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

route appena acceso:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

ifconfig dopo adsl-setup e adsl-start:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:74:01:47  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:6eff:fe74:147/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4559 (4.4 Kb)  TX bytes:4810 (4.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:82.48.244.240  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:78 (78.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)

```

route dopo adsl-setup:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

risultato:

```

PING 216.239.59.104 (216.239.59.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Net Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Net Unreachable

--- 216.239.59.104 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2001ms

```

Ultima cosa, il modem è ethernet e posto qlke dato tratto ora da ipconfig /all su WinXP, sperando sia d'aiuto:

```

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN) 2:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: home

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-74-01-47

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 192.168.1.1

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : giovedì 9 dicembre 2004 15.18.26

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : venerdì 10 dicembre 2004 15.18.26

Scheda PPP Alice:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: 

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.48.253.214

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 82.48.253.214

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 217.141.110.203

                                            151.99.125.1

        NetBIOS su TCPIP. . . . . . : Disabilitato

```

Boh!

Ciao

----------

## maninthebox1

ho avuto lo stesso tuo problema con il 2004.3!

ed ho risolto così:

avevo già il livecd 2004.2 e la rete mi funzionava bene... 

allora ho fatto il tar di tutte le cose che mi servivano dal livecd 2004.3 e prima di fare cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf , sono uscito ho rebootato e ho inserito il livecd 2004.2... ho apsettato il boot e ho fatto cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf con il 2004.2 (perchè questo file creato dal livecd 2004.2 funge bene)

questa è una soluzione + CHE  SICURA!!!!

se mi viene in mente qualcosa per risolvere semza fare tutto ciò ti faccio sapere!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Thu Dec 09, 2004 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maninthebox1

cmq se ti riconosce il modem come router puoi andare tranquillamente avanti!

non serve che gli dai adsl-start!

prima di dargli adsl-start, hai fatto adsl-setup?giusto? 

ma sai gli indirizzi dei server di alice? ad adsl-setup devi dargli quelli!

io ho chiamato telecom...c'ho litigato...e alla fine mi hanno dato gli indirizzi!

ora mi sono comprato da poco il router, però prima avevo un modem ethernet come te a fecevo adsl-setup e cavoli vari!

----------

## randomaze

Mi sono perso. Ma il tuo é un modem o un router? Perché sembra che già all'avvio vada tutto come se fosse un router.

Anche quel ping sembra che funzioni.

Ergo... qual'é il problema? Se non riesci a raggiungere alcuni IP, puoi dire quali? I nomi vengono risolti?

----------

## LucaG

Prima di perdersi rispecifico il problema  :Wink:  : tramite il mio modem adsl di tipo ethernet Siemens Gigaset della AliceADSL nn riesco a connettermi. Nn si limita a nn riuscire a contattare certi IP, semplicemente nn riesco a contattare NULLA, nemmeno i dns (quindi logicamente niente risoluzione). Inoltre certi emerge che necessitano di connessione al server FTP logicamente nn possono venire eseguiti.

nn so quanto mi possa servire copiare /etc/resolv.conf, se nn sbaglio ha a che fare cn la gestione dei DNS, e a questi c penserò prossimamente, x ora vorrei riuscire a connettermi in qlke maniera. Cosa intendi x "riconosce il modem come router" ??? 

Se tramite ifconfig riesco a dare un indirizzo valido all'interfaccia eth0 (o cn dhcpd, se nn dico cazzate) cn route imposto il gateway e sul resolv.conf imposto i dns nn dovrebbe andare la rete??? Cos'altro fanno automaticamente i normali programmi di dialup tipo adsl-start o quel che è???

Thanks, ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maninthebox1

no!

se tu fai ifconfig appena ti è partito il boot da cd e senza fare adsl-start puoi vedere che te lo riconosce!

tu ha già una connessione a internet oltre al tuo mack address (non ricordo se si scrive così)!

quindi ti riconosce il modem come router! succedeva anche a me!

stai apposto!

quindi prova a fare qualche emerge senza fare nessuna adsl-start!

oppure se non ci riesci fai come ti ho detto con il livecd 2004.2!

il resolv.conf non serve per la gestione dei dns...ma bensì raccoglie tutte le info per la tua connessione a internet!

SE USI IL DHCP non devi dargli nessun DNS!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Thu Dec 09, 2004 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *LucaG wrote:*   

> Cosa intendi x "riconosce il modem come router" ??? 
> 
> Se tramite ifconfig riesco a dare un indirizzo valido all'interfaccia eth0 (o cn dhcpd, se nn dico cazzate) ...

 

Se stai cercando di usarlo come router basta che provi a fare:

```
ping 217.141.110.203 
```

funziona?

Altrimenti se non ricordo male tu non devi fare assolutamente nulla (niente ifconfig, niente dhcpcd...) sull'interfaccia perché fa tutto adsl-setup.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altrimenti se non ricordo male tu non devi fare assolutamente nulla (niente ifconfig, niente dhcpcd...) sull'interfaccia perché fa tutto adsl-setup.

 

ecco appunto, come dice RANDOMAZE! (scusa ancora per il randomaza di oggi)

se ti funziona così bene...altrimenti chiami TELECOM e ti fai dare gli indirizzi DNS sel server a cui ti connetti (dovrai litigarci di brutto)! e fai adsl-setup e poi adsl-start!

----------

## LucaG

i dns nn si pingano, e cmq nn vedo il motivo d chiamare la telecom se basta un ipconfig da win x vedere gli indirizzi dei 2 dns.

ho provato un'emerge da appena acceso ma nn è riuscito (nn vedo cm potrebbe, nn riesce nemmeno a pingare...). Nn riesco a capire cm potrebbe funzionare senza fare niente, la eth0 ha associato all'avvio un indirizzo 192.198.1.3 ma questo è valido solo nel caso che il pc faccia parte di una lan, ma x l'esterno c'è bisogno dell'indirizzo 82.182.altrinumeri, inoltre bisognerà avere un qlke collegamento cn un qlk tramite verso la rete tipo i dns e il gateway, sennò nn posso instradare i pacchetti e venir individuato dall'esterno. O magari questo modem è in grado d trovarsi i router adiacenti tramite i quali comunicare tramite una ricerca tipo broadcast??? L' adsl-start assegna all'interfaccia ppp0 un indirizzo valido cm si vede da ifconfig, xò ad un  semplice ping corrisponde un Destination Net Unreachable.

Boh!

Ultima cosa, che pacchetto devo emergere x avere utiliti basilari x il networking tipo netconfig???

Ciao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *LucaG wrote:*   

> Ultima cosa, che pacchetto devo emergere x avere utiliti basilari x il networking tipo netconfig???

 

Ma se non riesci ad usare la rete, come fai ad emergere?

----------

## LucaG

nn ho scaricato il livecd universal x niente...c sarà un minimo da poter utilizzare dentro!

----------

## randomaze

 *LucaG wrote:*   

> nn ho scaricato il livecd universal x niente...c sarà un minimo da poter utilizzare dentro!

 

Se preferisci allora puoi continuare l'installazione direttamente dal Universal ed arrivare fino ad avere la macchina minima configurata con quello che c'é nel CD. Poi pensare all'ADSL e tutto il resto.

Comunque, pur non esserendo avvezzo ai modem (io uso un router) secondo me sbagli (o dimentichi) qualcosa nell'adsl-setup.

----------

## LucaG

adsl-setup:

user: aliceadsl (predefinito sempre funzionante)

interfaccia: eth0 (ho solo questa...)

Demand value: NO (lo avvio solo qnd dico io)

DNS1: 217.141.110.203

DNS2: 151.99.125.1 (i due dns usati su win)

password: aliceadsl (preimpostata va sempre bene ovunque)

firewall: 0 (x ora no)

Sn ankora dell'idea che il resolv.conf sia x la gestione dei rapporti col DNS, nn dell'intera connessione, quindi è di interesse limitato ora (man resolv.conf basta e avanza)

E' possibile usare PPPoA??? Che tool d config si usano???

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maninthebox1

io ho alice!

quando avevo il modem ethernet normale e facevo ipconfig sotto windows mi dava dei dns ma non erano del server dove mi collego io!

all'avvio ti associa automaticamente degli indirizzi perchè il tuo modem viene riconosciuto come un router!!!!!

il resolv.conf dice al sistema che tipo di connessione hai!

quindi se con dhcp o se deve collegarsi a degli indirizzi!

alla passwd non metterci niente!

firewall metti a 1 e dovrebbe andare tranquillamente!

se fai emerge da livecd non ti funzionerà mai!

devi farlo dopo che sei entrato nel sistema...quindi dopo aver montato le partizioni, dopo aver estratto i vari i vari cristi, e dopo aver fatto chroot !

SOLO ALLORA TI FUNZIONERA emerge!!!!!!

----------

## randomaze

maninthebox1, aprezzo la buona volontá ma io non sono riuscito a capire alcune cose.

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> se fai emerge da livecd non ti funzionerà mai!
> 
> devi farlo dopo che sei entrato nel sistema...quindi dopo aver montato le partizioni, dopo aver estratto i vari i vari cristi, e dopo aver fatto chroot !
> 
> SOLO ALLORA TI FUNZIONERA emerge!!!!!!

 

Qual'é il problema dell'emerge da LiveCD e, supratutto, quali sono le varie cose che il nostro amico deve sistemare per potrer effettuare la connessione?

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> il resolv.conf dice al sistema che tipo di connessione hai!

 

Qui ha ragione lui. Il file resolv.conf serve unicamente per specificare i DNS. Il dhcp lo imposti, eventualmente, nel file /etc/conf.d/net

Tuttavia se ho capito bene il funzionamento di "adsl-setup" dovrebbe crearlo lui autonomamente quindi non dovrebbe essere toccato.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> maninthebox1, aprezzo la buona volontá ma io non sono riuscito a capire alcune cose.
> 
>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*   se fai emerge da livecd non ti funzionerà mai!
> 
> devi farlo dopo che sei entrato nel sistema...quindi dopo aver montato le partizioni, dopo aver estratto i vari i vari cristi, e dopo aver fatto chroot !
> ...

 

chiedo infinitamente scusa per il resolv.conf.....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   E' vero...mi sono confuso!

per quanto riguarda l'emerge....

se lo fai da livecd appena ha finito il boot non ti funziona! devi prima montare /mnt/gentoo  /mnt/gentoo/boot sulle rispettive partizioni!

devi estrarre il portage e lo stage, e copiare i distfiles....poi appena fatto il chroot l'emerge ti funziona!

----------

## randomaze

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda l'emerge....
> 
> se lo fai da livecd appena ha finito il boot non ti funziona! devi prima montare /mnt/gentoo  /mnt/gentoo/boot sulle rispettive partizioni!
> 
> devi estrarre il portage e lo stage, e copiare i distfiles....poi appena fatto il chroot l'emerge ti funziona!

 

Ah ok!

La rete dovrebbe funzionare direttamente al boot del LiveCD quello che intendevi era solo il programma emerge che, giustamente, non va se non entri nello stage... mi era sembrato di capire che non aveva speranza di far andare la rete prima di fare tutta la prima parte di configurazione!

----------

## maninthebox1

no no no...assolutamente!

la rete può benissimo partirgli ma non può fare l'emerge se non sta nel sistema!

scusa se mi sono spiegato male!

----------

## motaboy

io torno al tuo problema originale:

1) l'interfaccia NON deve essere UP quando lanci adslstart

2) il default gateway settato e' sbagliato probabilmente a causa dell'errore precedente, infatti come vedi cerca di uscire tramite eth0 invece che ppp0. Ed e' quello settato dal livecd prima dell'adsl-start

----------

## LucaG

x l'emerge c ero arrivato che bisogna prima montare la partizione ed eseguire un chroot (altrimenti dove andrebbe ad installarsi la roba?  :Wink:  ). Pensavo...in teoria il modem viene riconosciuto dal sistema tramite una sua interfaccia associata ad un indirizzo IP (IMHO), precedentemente provai ad impostare cm gateway un indirizzo del tipo 82.182.x.x che logicamente nn è raggiungibile ora! Se imposto invece l'indirizzo del gateway cm l'indirizzo del modem cm lo vede il sistema (192.168.al.tro penso) si dovrebbe riuscire a "contattare" il modem, il quale dovrebbe riuscire ad arrangiarsi ad instradare pacchetti verso l'esterno (ho sniffato la connessione su win e dopo il riconoscimento del modem consegue una sua richiesta di broadcast x ottenere il router adiacente valido x l'instradamento, quindi forse funzionerà...)

Ora provo, ciao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LucaG

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

finalmente tutto risolto! 

dopo aver settato cn adsl-setup e aver avviato adst-start ifconfig mostra l'interfaccia ppp0, questa mostra charamente l'indirizzo a cui fa riferimento:

```

...

inet addr:82.48.244.240  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255 

...

```

dall'esterno 82.48.244.240 ma dall'interno il nodo di riferimento è 192.168.100.1. In fatti ad un ping su questo si ottiene una risposta valida, si raggiunge tranquillamente il modem. Ora bisogna sistemare la tabella di routing, cancellando le voci d default scritte durante il boot e impostando 192.168.100.1 cm gateway predefinito. Basta! Ora mi resta solo il completamento dell'installazione del sistema.

Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto e della collaborazione, CIAO!  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: c tengo a precisare che sn stato supportato dal mio forum d origine, forum.hc-mag.com, + piccolo ma molto valido. Lì sn sotto il nick SentineL (qua qlkn me l'aveva già fregato....ba@#!*)

----------

## motaboy

In verita' se leggevi quello che ti ho detto io era la stessa cosa. Dovevi solo disattivare eth0 con gli script di init...

----------

